# Bear Delta V



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Earplugs ha ha*

I know a guy that had one of these when they came out. It was fast for those days but man was it loud. They have a pad on the riser to stop the string and it sure did pop. I don't think he ever killed a deer with it. I thought at the time it was one ugly bow. But for $50 I sure wouldn't pass it up if I were you. Good luck with it .


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

zztop1026 said:


> I know a guy that had one of these when they came out. It was fast for those days but man was it loud. They have a pad on the riser to stop the string and it sure did pop. I don't think he ever killed a deer with it. I thought at the time it was one ugly bow. But for $50 I sure wouldn't pass it up if I were you. Good luck with it .


I noticed the pics on Archery History that this bow has a rubber pad on the riser. I will have to make something like it. I notced yesterday that the string was stting against the riser.....no rubber stop.


----------



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

There's two pads right? One on each end of the riser. Maybe someone can post a picture. I only ever saw that one Delta V and that was back when they first came out.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Here's a Delta V photo*

Here ya go.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Delta V webpage*

Here is a link to a web page of mine about the Delta V

http://www.trottermatic.com/bear_delta_v_bow


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pic and link. I got busy this week and did not pick it up. Its still there.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow. Cool work of your Dad's you listed on that website. Awesome history. Glad to have "met" you.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

_World's Fastest Bow Trophy won June 21, 1981 at Anderson Archery, Grand Ledge Michigan. Won by the Bear Delta V at 284 fps which was 24 fps faster than other bows at the competition. Bow was set at 69.5 lbs peak draw force with a 557 grain arrow._

Wow. Cool stuff. Heavy arrow for sure.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks! I'm glad to help.

The rubber string stop on the Delta V became very brittle with age, so I've seen a few of them around with the string sitting on the bare metal. Not a good thing!


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Replacement bow string stops on Delta-V?*

I wonder what it would take to use modern-rubber materials to mold a replacement part? It appears that most every Delta-V for sale these days are missing this one pair of parts.

Between the two Delta-Vs I own and shoot (one excellent, one needing rubber stops) I have a pair of OEM (original equipment manfacturer) Delta-V bumpers/stops that are 95% perfect. Does anyone have the skills to make molds and duplicates, possibly using a more advanced rubber? I am thinking this would be best handled by a low-run cottage industry operation - - someone who had the skills, knowledge, tools, and time.

In the meantime, I am on a long term challenge of creating Delta-V bumpers from rubber automotive parts or anywhere I find a similar shape to work with.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting you should mention that because the original Trottermatic bow used inner tube rubber from bicycle tires as the string stop. Later we used car tire rubber. This made for a quiet bow, probably the original string silencer even though it's prime purpose was to increase the energy storage of the bow.

Because of the riser design of the Delta V, Bear Archery needed to use a stiffer material so that it would lock onto the bumper pylon. This made for a hard bumper and produced a lot of noise, something we did not have on the Trottermatic.

If you can wrap the Delta V pylon with inner tube rubber and I think you will see much lower noise from the bow and the strings might last longer as well.

It has crossed my mind to produce replacement string stops for the Delta V. I'm not sure the demand for the bumpers would be worth the effort to market them.

Mark



Steelhat said:


> I wonder what it would take to use modern-rubber materials to mold a replacement part? It appears that most every Delta-V for sale these days are missing this one pair of parts.
> 
> Between the two Delta-Vs I own and shoot (one excellent, one needing rubber stops) I have a pair of OEM (original equipment manfacturer) Delta-V bumpers/stops that are 95% perfect. Does anyone have the skills to make molds and duplicates, possibly using a more advanced rubber? I am thinking this would be best handled by a low-run cottage industry operation - - someone who had the skills, knowledge, tools, and time.
> 
> In the meantime, I am on a long term challenge of creating Delta-V bumpers from rubber automotive parts or anywhere I find a similar shape to work with.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Replacement Delta-V bumpers?*

...I'd buy them in a heatbeat. I need six, for three bows.


----------



## sevrard (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Bear Delta V that I bought in 1983. It's in, what I believe to be, factory camo. Has anyone seen one in camo?


----------



## likeitold (Aug 13, 2012)

hello, i was at a yard sale and picked up a delta v for 15 dollars, i am a novice that never had the intrest till i found this bow. I have read alot trying to learn about it and find cables either factory or custom. Please help! if i have to listen to one more shop owner... heavy, old , loud, outdated i am gonna be sick. that is what everyone says about my 71 continental mark III but i still love it.What happen to the time when skill was the deciding factor not money! SORRY just realy wanna get this bow working. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

archery ham said:


> _World's Fastest Bow Trophy won June 21, 1981 at Anderson Archery, Grand Ledge Michigan. Won by the Bear Delta V at 284 fps which was 24 fps faster than other bows at the competition. Bow was set at 69.5 lbs peak draw force with a 557 grain arrow._
> 
> Wow. Cool stuff. Heavy arrow for sure.




That puts it nearest to the PSE Evo 2012 with a 345 IBO and from 1980, and I bet it wasn't 33" A-A either


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

likeitold said:


> hello, i was at a yard sale and picked up a delta v for 15 dollars, i am a novice that never had the intrest till i found this bow. I have read alot trying to learn about it and find cables either factory or custom. Please help! if i have to listen to one more shop owner... heavy, old , loud, outdated i am gonna be sick. that is what everyone says about my 71 continental mark III but i still love it.What happen to the time when skill was the deciding factor not money! SORRY just realy wanna get this bow working. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I wish I could tell you a source for Delta V cables and strings, but I don't know of one. It would have to either be custom work or cannibalize another Delta V for good parts.

The string bumpers on the two pylons are the first things to go. They get very brittle and almost certainly disintegrate the first time you shoot the bow. 
If you wrap the pylon with inner tube rubber from a bicycle that has had a flat, that will work as a substitute. That is actually how by dad did it back when he developed the Trottermatic bow.


----------

